# 200 litre Braumeister



## Muzduk (12/9/13)

G'day, just curious to know if anyone had purchased (or knew someone that had) this model.

Wondered where it was aimed at largely, ie; pilot set-up for a micro brewery or used in the full nano sense.

Without putting too fine a point on it , seems it is sort of " not your arse nor your elbow" as my old man would say..

Interested to hear of any in the field atm.


----------



## lmccrone (12/9/13)

I think grain and grape use one to make their fresh wort kits, i can attest to the fact that they turn out alright.


----------



## syl (12/9/13)

lmccrone said:


> I think grain and grape use one to make their fresh wort kits, i can attest to the fact that they turn out alright.


They did. Moved on to a 500L (new model) now!

200L is a catering model, good for a brew pub or for a craft store like GG to make FWK's. As they can do 380L odd on it.

But to your point - that's why they now have a 500L model, because 200L is right in the deadzone!


----------



## Muzduk (12/9/13)

So i'm guessing a big reduction soon if it is obsolete  ( yeah right) They both need three phase so no disadvantage there. The 200 is around 13k ??
What is the ball park for 500. Have two country pubs with their ears pricked now, just trying to put together a scenario to look at. ( been a long road sussing stuff out)


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/9/13)

Have a look on Alibaba see if there are any expo's on for brewing equipment.
I am led to believe that some of the units are excellent quality for a low price, also shipping cost are ridiculously cheap from China at the moment.


----------



## doon (12/9/13)

http://speidels-braumeister.de/shop/de/Startersets-200-und-500-Liter


----------



## syl (12/9/13)

Muzduk said:


> So i'm guessing a big reduction soon if it is obsolete  ( yeah right) They both need three phase so no disadvantage there. The 200 is around 13k ??
> What is the ball park for 500. Have two country pubs with their ears pricked now, just trying to put together a scenario to look at. ( been a long road sussing stuff out)


200 is around 13k I think 500 is like 20k?


----------



## doon (12/9/13)

500l is nearly 40 000.

Its 28000 euro


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/9/13)

doon said:


> 500l is nearly 40 000.
> 
> Its 28000 euro


Faaark.
You could build something way cheaper, if you are a tool guy.
Nev


----------



## syl (12/9/13)

doon said:


> 500l is nearly 40 000.
> 
> Its 28000 euro


Shiiiiiiiiiiiit. You could make a bigger brewery wayyyy cheaper...

EIDT: Although it says the 200L is 12k EURO and GG had the 200L for 15k AU? As in their sale price. So maybe the direct website is also just a rip off???

I would say you would be forking out 30k though...


----------



## keifer33 (12/9/13)

And that's just for the brew rig, you'll still need a decent mill,chillers, fermenters etc.


----------



## bum (12/9/13)

keifer33 said:


> And that's just for the brew rig, you'll still need a decent mill,chillers, fermenters etc.


Which you wouldn't need had you purchased a cheaper wort production solution...


----------



## doon (12/9/13)

could always enquire with core brewing concepts too as they now have custom nano brewery services


----------



## mikk (12/9/13)

200L is a bit over $20k once it's gets to us here in Aus, I think you'll find. Runs on 3 phase, or a 10kW single phase outlet I think.

Sometimes it's worth spending money on a 'proper' solution, rather than making-do with cobbled-together ex-dairy/winery stuff. Having said that though, the 500L BM does seem ridiculously overpriced. Though if space is an issue, you might not have a choice of using any other type or size of brewhouse.


----------



## mckenry (16/10/13)

syl said:


> 200L is a catering model, good for a brew pub or for a craft store like GG to make FWK's. As they can do 380L odd on it.


Is this in one day? multiple runs i assume?


----------



## mikk (17/10/13)

mckenry said:


> Is this in one day? multiple runs i assume?


Must be. I've heard of being able to brew a little over 300L of low gravity beer with the 200L BM, squeezing 50kg of grain in. The G & G FWK's are all pretty high gravity so unless they're adding heaps of LDME then 2 x 190L batches makes more sense.
Anyone know for sure?!


----------



## Black n Tan (17/10/13)

They do a double mash.


----------



## Natdene (17/10/13)

That web site looks like it includes everything in yellow ie fermenters, chiller, mill etc etc


----------

